# Looking for a bump buddy! Is anyone due June 28?



## Livvy

We just found out we are pregnant with our first! Looking for a bump buddy to get through the rough patches and fun parts with. :)


----------



## jaan613

June 27th here. :)

Congrats to you!


----------



## Livvy

Congrats to you, too! Is this your first? Also, are you in the Philippines? I grew up there!


----------



## jaan613

Livvy said:


> Congrats to you, too! Is this your first? Also, are you in the Philippines? I grew up there!

Hi Livvy,

Yes, this is our first baby.

I've been pregnant before but sadly miscarried. :(

So we're hoping and praying this little bub sticks and stays with us :)

Yes, I live in Manila, have been here almost 7 years now! 

How's everything going with you? I've had zero symptoms up till now, but I have my first scan tomorrow so hoping to see something! I got pregnant via IUI, so my doctor wants to do an early scan to make sure everything is alright. :)

Take care!


----------



## Livvy

Awww, how cool! Are you Filipino then? What part of Manila are you in? We lived in Antipolo. :) we had a chemical pregnancy in August, which was hard. Hoping this one sticks for us too!


----------



## jaan613

No, I'm not Filipino.

My husband lives here so that's why I live here now, after we got married. :) What were you doing here in the Philippines, are you Filipino?

Yes, I hope this little baby stucks for me and you! Sorry to hear about your chemical. 

Praying and wishing for the best, for us both!


----------



## Livvy

I'm not Filipino either, my parents were missionaries there. :) so I was born there and lived there till I was 18! I miss it so much. That's so cool! 

So are you around 5 weeks 2 days? I think I'm 5+3.


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies. Mind if I join? I'm due June 17 with my second.


----------



## DoodleDoo

Hey girls, can I join? I'm due June 28th with my first baby. It's all a little scary for me, totally unplanned but am becoming optimistic. I'm from the UK, I'm 19 and a student.

It'd be great to be able to chat with people who are due around the same time! :flower:


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Raelynn and doodle!! :) 

Doodle, we have the same due date!! And I know, some days I feel excited and others-- what have I done??


----------



## jaan613

welcome raelynn and doodle! :)

livvy, you should come back for a visit then!

offically hit the 6 week mark. i go for another ultrasound this week. can't wait to see or hear my heartbeat.

hope you ladies are doing well! x


----------



## Livvy

I hope to come back for a visit summer of 2016 jaan! :) I'm jealous of you that you have early scans. My first Dr appointment isn't till November 19 and I don't even know if they'll do an ultrasound... Maybe I should call and request it.


----------



## DoodleDoo

Livvy said:


> Welcome Raelynn and doodle!! :)
> 
> Doodle, we have the same due date!! And I know, some days I feel excited and others-- what have I done??

Aww yeah I noticed, it's really lovely! :) it's also my mother's birthday! 

I'm very glad I found this website, it's nice to talk to people whose bodies are going through the same things :flower:


----------



## DoodleDoo

Jaan, what day do you go for an ultrasound on? I'm so excited to see everyone's scans  I think it's lovely that you get to see your baby so early, I cannot wait.

Livvy, whereabouts do you live now? I don't think I'll be able to get an ultrasound until after 12 weeks, so I feel your frustration.

As for me, I have an appointment with my doctor on Monday just to confirm it all. I'll be 6w 1d by then. So nervous in case there is anything wrong with the baby. For saying we didn't plan him/her, I've quickly become used to the idea of being a mum.

I hope you're all okay and not feeling as continually nauseous as I am :)


----------



## Livvy

Doodle, it's my husband's brother's birthday too! Crazy! We haven't told his side of the family yet. :) Planning to at Thanksgiving. 

I currently live in Ohio, but I don't like it. My family's in Michigan. We'll probably move there in a year or so. 

As for pregnancy symptoms, I really can't complain! Aside from peeing a lot and burping a lot, and being very tired... I'm doing well. No nausea. Only a little heartburn. :) My mom said she never threw up during her pregnancies, so I'm hoping mine will be that way too!


----------



## DoodleDoo

Aww that'll be so awesome :) have you got many babies in your family already or will the be the first? :) Oh, I really love Ohio, you're so lucky :) I live in England now but I grew up in NC and my dad still lives there.

And fingers crossed it stays that way for you! Mother's are a good benchmark to go by. I've not told anyone but my boyfriend and his mother yet, but I know mine had continual nausea in first tri with me - lo and behold, I feel pretty rubbish 

Are you 6w today too? Probably a stupid question!


----------



## Livvy

Yes I'm 6 weeks today! So exciting. :) Baby is the size of a pea! Or a grain of rice. My apps all say different things. ;) 

I'm the oldest child in my family so this will be their first grandbaby! My parents are so excited. 

I'm jealous of YOU -- I've always wanted to live in England! The only place in Europe I've been is Italy, which was soooo beautiful. I hope to go back someday. 

Sorry you're feeling sick. :/ My boobs hurt and I have a cold today, so I don't feel so well either...


----------



## DoodleDoo

We'll go with a pea, it sounds cuter  importantly though - it's heartbeat week! I find that so exciting :)

Aww that's amazing for you. I'm the oldest grandchild in my family, I'd say I have the best bond with my grandparents for sure. It'll be so nice at holidays to have a little one around!

I'm jealous, Italy looks stunning. I'd love to visit. Whereabouts did you go? :) I've travelled around Europe a fair bit but I do have a soft spot for America still.

Soooo... I had my first doctors appointment today. HUGE disappointment :/ I was really excited for it as well! My doctor basically gave me some leaflets on unplanned pregnancies and shooed me from the office. He didn't even confirm it by making me take a test. I have to go back next week to tell him for sure that I want to keep the baby, even though I explicitly told him that today. Sigh. I want all the normal stuff done, like blood work to check everything's going along okay. Sorry for the mini-rant, I'm feeling a little patronised.

How's everyone feeling today? :flower:


----------



## jaan613

DoodleDoo said:


> Jaan, what day do you go for an ultrasound on? I'm so excited to see everyone's scans  I think it's lovely that you get to see your baby so early, I cannot wait.
> 
> Livvy, whereabouts do you live now? I don't think I'll be able to get an ultrasound until after 12 weeks, so I feel your frustration.
> 
> As for me, I have an appointment with my doctor on Monday just to confirm it all. I'll be 6w 1d by then. So nervous in case there is anything wrong with the baby. For saying we didn't plan him/her, I've quickly become used to the idea of being a mum.
> 
> I hope you're all okay and not feeling as continually nauseous as I am :)

Hi Doodle, I go in for an ultrasound Wednesday afternoon. I'll be 6w4d. I am being monitored early because of a previous miscarriage. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. Last ultrasound last week showed some bleeding in my uterus, called an SCH (sub chorionic hemorrhage) so that was a bit scary to learn about. Hopefully it's resolved itself or become smaller. I guess there are pluses and minuses to early scans. You get to worry about some stuff which may not even be worth the worry! I hope hope hope hope I get to see that heartbeat!! :)


----------



## jaan613

DoodleDoo said:


> We'll go with a pea, it sounds cuter  importantly though - it's heartbeat week! I find that so exciting :)
> 
> Aww that's amazing for you. I'm the oldest grandchild in my family, I'd say I have the best bond with my grandparents for sure. It'll be so nice at holidays to have a little one around!
> 
> I'm jealous, Italy looks stunning. I'd love to visit. Whereabouts did you go? :) I've travelled around Europe a fair bit but I do have a soft spot for America still.
> 
> Soooo... I had my first doctors appointment today. HUGE disappointment :/ I was really excited for it as well! My doctor basically gave me some leaflets on unplanned pregnancies and shooed me from the office. He didn't even confirm it by making me take a test. I have to go back next week to tell him for sure that I want to keep the baby, even though I explicitly told him that today. Sigh. I want all the normal stuff done, like blood work to check everything's going along okay. Sorry for the mini-rant, I'm feeling a little patronised.
> 
> How's everyone feeling today? :flower:

Aw that's so annoying! :dohh: So sorry to hear that. I'm sure you were so excited. Hopefully this week flies by so you can get all your tests done!


----------



## raelynn

Hey ladies. Had my second scan today and we saw the heartbeat! 168bpm and measuring right on target. Morning sickness is still rough but I'm getting through, just a lot of time in the bathroom :( I got discharged from the fertility specialist and have to call my OB to set up my first appointment there. 

Doodle - I'm so sorry your doctor didn't do much for you on this visit. Hopefully you'll get through to them and they'll do all the normals next time.


----------



## jaan613

Congrats on seeing the little heartbeat Raelynn! :)


----------



## Mommy__2005

Mind if I join I am due June 26th, which is also 5 days after my bday.


----------



## DoodleDoo

Oooh good luck for your scan tomorrow Jaan, I have everything crossed that everything's resolved itself. I've heard lots of positive stories about people with SCHs having totally fine pregnancies, my mother did :) I hope there's a lovely strong heartbeat there for you! Keep us updated :hugs:

Raelynn - congratulations on having such a positive scan. It all sounds like it's going perfectly for you. I'm sorry about the morning sickness, I'm right there with you in the bathroom :flower: I never realised how sucky it is to feel sick all the time.

Mommy - Welcome! The more the merrier :) Congrats on your birthday baby, have you seen a scan yet? 

As for me, I'm procrastinating severely. I have two seminar tasks due tomorrow but am just sat on this addictive website. Sending loads of love to you all :)


----------



## raelynn

Mommy_2005 - I'm due around my birthday too! Since I'm probably having a repeat C-section, I may actually be in the hospital still for my b-day. I'm due June 17 and my birthday is June 13.


----------



## jaan613

We have a baby and a heartbeat at 127! Officially 6w4d today and measuring right on track! I am so thankful and excited. I haven't stopped praying. My SCH has also shrank but it's still there. Will go next week for another check up. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome Mommy_2005 :)


----------



## jaan613

Rae - you share the same bday as my husband! Am due 27th of June. :) My mom's birthday is 22nd. She past away this year and my world has just shattered with out her. It would be so nice to have baby born that day, so the sadness of celebrating that day without her every year can be celebrated with love for this baby!


----------



## DoodleDoo

Woo, go Jaan :) so happy for you!! Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread :D

I'm so excited to see my own little one. I have no idea when that will be though :( still, I'll try to stay positive and take the horrible nausea as a sign I'm full of pregnancy


----------



## Mommy__2005

No I have not had a scan yet, shortly after taking the test I started to bleed and was just waiting to take another test to see if I miscarried or if I am still pregnant.


----------



## Livvy

Wow, sorry girls! Work has been crazy and I haven't been on for almost a week!

Congrats on seeing the heartbeat Raelynn that is sooo exciting! I can't wait till I get to see that! Also, our anniversary is on your birthday-- June 13! How fun. :)

Welcome Mommy__2005 :)

Ahhh congrats on your scan jaan!! :D So excited for you!

Haven't had a scan yet-- my first appointment is Nov. 19. Although I am going to the regular doc tomorrow because I can't shake this cold. :(

Fxed for everyone! And to those of us who haven't had a scan-- hang in there, girls!


----------



## Livvy

DoodleDoo said:


> We'll go with a pea, it sounds cuter  importantly though - it's heartbeat week! I find that so exciting :)
> 
> Aww that's amazing for you. I'm the oldest grandchild in my family, I'd say I have the best bond with my grandparents for sure. It'll be so nice at holidays to have a little one around!
> 
> I'm jealous, Italy looks stunning. I'd love to visit. Whereabouts did you go? :) I've travelled around Europe a fair bit but I do have a soft spot for America still.
> 
> Soooo... I had my first doctors appointment today. HUGE disappointment :/ I was really excited for it as well! My doctor basically gave me some leaflets on unplanned pregnancies and shooed me from the office. He didn't even confirm it by making me take a test. I have to go back next week to tell him for sure that I want to keep the baby, even though I explicitly told him that today. Sigh. I want all the normal stuff done, like blood work to check everything's going along okay. Sorry for the mini-rant, I'm feeling a little patronised.
> 
> How's everyone feeling today? :flower:

Well that's dumb. I'm sorry your doctor didn't take you seriously, that's so frustrating. 

I went to Venice for three days and then Sicily for three weeks. Best month of my life, probably. :) I hope to retire there. And open a coffee shop maybe! Hey, a girl can dream, right?


----------



## jaan613

Livvy said:


> DoodleDoo said:
> 
> 
> We'll go with a pea, it sounds cuter  importantly though - it's heartbeat week! I find that so exciting :)
> 
> Aww that's amazing for you. I'm the oldest grandchild in my family, I'd say I have the best bond with my grandparents for sure. It'll be so nice at holidays to have a little one around!
> 
> I'm jealous, Italy looks stunning. I'd love to visit. Whereabouts did you go? :) I've travelled around Europe a fair bit but I do have a soft spot for America still.
> 
> Soooo... I had my first doctors appointment today. HUGE disappointment :/ I was really excited for it as well! My doctor basically gave me some leaflets on unplanned pregnancies and shooed me from the office. He didn't even confirm it by making me take a test. I have to go back next week to tell him for sure that I want to keep the baby, even though I explicitly told him that today. Sigh. I want all the normal stuff done, like blood work to check everything's going along okay. Sorry for the mini-rant, I'm feeling a little patronised.
> 
> How's everyone feeling today? :flower:
> 
> Well that's dumb. I'm sorry your doctor didn't take you seriously, that's so frustrating.
> 
> I went to Venice for three days and then Sicily for three weeks. Best month of my life, probably. :) I hope to retire there. And open a coffee shop maybe! Hey, a girl can dream, right?Click to expand...

Bring me with you Livvy!:haha:


----------



## Livvy

Haha, I'd love to! :) So how are things going for you girls? I've been feeling pretty awful the past couple of days, but I'm not sure if it's just because I've had a cold or what. Also I've had a stomach ache which is no fun. I'm not sure if I'm just constipated or...? 

Today I took a four hour nap! :shrug: I didn't mean to, but I was just soooo tired.


----------



## Mommy__2005

We'll I am sad to say but I took another test a week after I started bleeding and it came back negative, so now I am hoping for next time


----------



## Livvy

Oh no! I am so sorry :hugs: That is so devastating. I hope next time your baby sticks! I had a chemical in August and here I am pregnant again two months later, hope it's the same for you love.


----------



## Mommy__2005

Well I feel as if I am pregnant, breasts are killing me, acid really bad (not normal), sleepy all the time, and peeing a lot more then normal, so I will be taking another test in about a week and will let everyone know


----------



## DoodleDoo

mommy2005, I'm really sorry for your loss. I hope that next time it works out for you :flower:

Sorry I've been away for a while. I've been really busy with university and family stuff. I'm further along than I thought - ten weeks tomorrow so I'm due on my little brother's birthday :)

how are you girls holding up? still got morning sickness? I'm really suffering still :( my poor boyfriend is having a hard time looking after me


----------



## raelynn

Ugh I'm so done with morning sickness! Can it be 2nd trimester already? I have a pretty terrible cold on top of it all.


----------



## Livvy

Morning sickness has just hit me badly the past couple of days. :/ I thought after 9 weeks of being ok I was in the clear.


----------



## DoodleDoo

Aww sorry to hear that Livvy :( have you seen a midwife yet? 

Also are you girls on facebook or instagram? I'm not announcing on there yet/at all but it'd be nice to put faces to a name!


----------



## Livvy

Yes I'm on both and looove instagram, my username is livvy_turtle. What's yours? Yes I actually got a scan several weeks ago! I'll attach a pic. :) They moved my due date back to July 4th as well. My next appointment is Dec. 17, which is also my birthday, but I don't think I'll get a scan... just a thorough physical. And I think they'll try to listen to the baby's heartbeat. How about you all?
 



Attached Files:







photo (20).jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DoodleDoo

I've followed you on there. I'm DemiDooDah :) none of my friends know yet so mosy of my posts will have nothing to do with babies though haha 

That's such a cute scan photo, it's adorable when they're still all teeny. It must have been amazing to see! I can't wait for mine!

I'm supposed to be being scheduled for a 12w scan in a week or two. I'll be 13/4w by then though! It's taking aaaaaaages. So impatient lol.

Are you seeing any belly changes yet? When I woke up this morning with a full bladder I had a teeny solid bump! It went away when I peed though lol :dohh:


----------



## Livvy

It's so hard to wait isn't it?? Sigh. I can't wait for your pic!! I want to ask for another scan at my 12 week but I also don't want to be annoying, haha. My waistline has definitely expanded, and my belly button is an outie now! I wouldn't really say I'm showing though. I just look like I ate too much. ;) can't help be worried though since I haven't seen baby in weeks and weeks...


----------



## DoodleDoo

do you have your edd now? :) I know what you mean about the worrying.I don't think it'll feel realy until I see them! Apparently though once you hear a heartbeat after 8 weeks, there is a really good chance that the pregnancy will continue well, or so my midwife told me yesterday. I'm positive that your little one is happy and healthy and kicking around in there :) 

I just did a mini insta stalk. You and your DH look so sweet together! :) I bet he's so excited.


----------



## Livvy

Aww thanks! You are gorgeous and so is your OH :) you guys look very happy!! Yes my official due date is July 4th. :)


----------



## DoodleDoo

Wow that's really cool, a July baby. I personally hope that my little one doesn't arrive til then as we have so many June birthdays in our family already! 

I finally break up from university tomorrow for christmas so can go home for a month which I'm soooo excited about. I miss OH so much when we're separated during the week! Have you got plans over christmas? :)

Hope you're well today.


----------



## Livvy

I'm doing pretty well, thanks. :) I had a bout of dizziness last night after work which is very unusual for me, so I went to bed straight away. I also felt like I was going to throw up at work but thankfully didn't! Otherwise, can't complain. 

For Christmas we are going to my family who live about 5 hours away. :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## DoodleDoo

Sorry to hear that you felt dizzy and nauseous. Pregnancy is so tough. I don't understand how people say it makes you glow  not once have I felt like I look good since I found out I was expecting!

That sounds amazing. Do they know that you're pregnant yet or is going to be a christmas surprise? :)

I'm well thanks. I had a mini panic last night as I accidentally took too much caffeine and got worked up it was going to harm baby. Fingers crossed he's still okay though  And now I need to get my ass from this site and go to my first lecture. Hope you're feeling better today! :flower:


----------



## Livvy

Aww, I definitely haven't stopped drinking coffee since finding out. I love coffee! I'm sure your little one is fine :) When did you say your first appointment was? 

Have you gotten morning sickness at all? I've really been ok other than being exhausted, so I can't complain! My mom said she was the same way so I'm hoping I'm just lucky. We told my family like right away, they are so excited for us! Announcing to facebook next week though if everything looks good at my appointment!


----------



## DoodleDoo

I don't blame you about not stopping drinking coffee  I love love love cola and still drink that. It's just I took medication that contained lots of caffeine without realising and then freaked out ha. FX everything's okay though!

I had my first appt last monday and she is supposed to be posting me details of my scan date. Also, they took my blood (and bruised me hugely) and then lost my blood so I need to go and have that redone!

My sickness was terrible from 6 weeks until about a week ago. Now it's mostly first thing in the morning and last thing at night. Hopefully in the next week or two it will go completely  wishful thinking. It's so good for you that you've not had it too badly. I bet you're glowing! :)

Aww it's lovely that your family are so pleased. Do your husband's family know? I love seeing people's facebook announcements. They're always so unexpected. Have you got any ideas how you're going to announce it?


----------



## Livvy

Ahhhh I bet you can't wait to get your ultrasound date. :)
Have you thrown up at all? I haven't, but oh my... I have come close. I work as a nurse and some of the things I have to deal with in the hospital are nauseating normally, when pregnant it's 100x worse! 

That is awful that they lost your blood. :O I would be so so mad! 

Yes I know exactly how I will announce it! :)

https://pinterest.com/pin/A1rdXwAQgM8CzgJvUz8AAAA/


----------



## DoodleDoo

I really can't wait! Hopefully we should see the baby before christmas. I want to tell my close family (grandparents etc) as soon as I can. I don't want to leave it until Christmas day as it might put a bit of a damper on it as we spend it with two lovely relatives who have been going through IVF to no success recently. For me to announce my poorly timed pregnancy might upset them a little.

I've thrown up so much. Between 7 and 11 weeks I was throwing up at least 4/5 times a day. Now, it's just once in the morning and occasionally in the evening which is so much better! I imagine that your job makes it really hard to cope with sickness. You must have a tough stomach to put up with all the icky stuff! :)

Aww I love love love the candy cane idea! It's so unique and perfect for this time of year! Pinterest is the best. I spend so much of my free time browsing stuff on there 

When is your appointment? :)


----------



## Livvy

Awww, yeah. It's hard to try and not be insensitive to others who are trying so hard. 

Wow, I'm so sorry you are so sick! I'm very glad I'm not, since I wouldn't be able to deal with work and sickness and being so exhausted well at all. As it is I'm struggling to stay positive in what is often a somewhat hostile work environment. 

I love Pinterest too, it's the best. :) my appointment is Wednesday, which is also my birthday! Really hoping we hear the baby's heartbeat.


----------



## DoodleDoo

Welcome KayJay! :) how has your pregnancy been so far? It's nice to have new members to the group!

Livvy, wow what an awesome birthday present that will be! I'm sure you'll hear baby's heartbreat thumping away strong. Is DH going with you?

I'm going to visit my godmother tonight who has an 18mo daughter, so I've decided I'm going to tell her about my pregnancy. It's super scary, as she's like a mum to me and so I think I'm going to get the 'you've ruined your life' blah blah. Hopefully not though!

On the plus side. I've not been sick today :happydance:


----------



## DoodleDoo

Also, Kayjay, I think I want to stay team yellow. I think it'll give me motivation in the delivery room lol  it'll be so hard not to find out though... 

What about you girls?


----------



## Livvy

Welcome KayJay! :) I also want to stay team yellow, but my determination on that is wavering the farther along I get! 

Yes DH will be coming with me, I don't know what I'd do without him if we got bad news. 

Please please share your godmother's reaction! I hope she takes it well and is super excited for you!


----------



## DoodleDoo

Ooh your scan is tomorrow. Everything is pointing towards it being positive, I'm sure you'll see a nice healthy baby kicking around! Will you be able to bring pictures back with you? (Also Happy Birthday for tomorrow!!) :happydance:

My godmother was okay. She cried, quite a lot lol, in a bad way. Then she got a little bit more positive and said how she has loads of little girl stuff and to talk to her if I need anything, which is nice :)

I'm 13weeks tomorrow! In second tri... FINALLY. It feels like forever. No sign of the sickness going away though :( Have been so sick all morning and still feel queasy now. FX it'll stop soon.


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies!
For some reason I got unsubscribed from this thread and couldn't find you guys! 

Anyway, here I am back with you! :)

Now at 12w4d, I can't believe it. Finally let out the secret this weekend, it was a big surprise to everyone. 
Nausea has decreased, but I am still always extremely tired. Past few nights thought, I haven't been able to sleep :(
Still can't seem to eat meat at all ....have been mostly vegetarian, have zero cravings and appetite. have not gained/lost weight. Been eating pasta, fruits and veggies, toast and cereal. Can't wait to have my appetite back!

Hope all is well with you lovely ladies.

Livvy & Doodle - added you to Instagram :)


----------



## Livvy

Added you Jaan! Welcome back! :) I haven't wanted meat much either. 

Doodle, that's nice that she came around to it :) it's actually not a scan tomorrow, just a full physical exam and I'm hoping they'll listen for the heartbeat. If they can't find a heartbeat they might do a scan, but I hope it doesn't come to that...


----------



## DoodleDoo

Nice to see you back Jaan :) I'm glad everything is going okay for you. I'm very jealous that you've not gained any weight. I feel like a whale  Are you seeing any changes in your tummy yet? 

Livvy, so excited to hear how it all goes for you! Fingers crossed that you get to hear baby's heartbeat! Have you found it on a doppler yet? :)

Kayjay - at least someone on the thread will be team blue or pink  I think finding out is really cool. My mother found out the gender of my brother and it was so nice to buy loads of blue things! Do you have any preference gender-wise?

As for me, I had a mini scare last night. I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was the teeny teeniest bit of bright red blood :( Was so worried but it only happened once and have had no cramps or bleeding since. Still, I'm waiting on a call from my midwife! Desperate to see baby/hear its heartbeat now. So jealous of everyone who already has! 

Anyway hope that you're all well. I need to stop procrastinating on here  have so much to do today!


----------



## DoodleDoo

omg update, I bought a really cheap doppler earlier and just heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time! I've not seen baby at all yet or heard the heart beat. It was so exciting. I'm on cloud nine :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Livvy

Oh my gosh, congrats Doodle! :) :) that's so exciting! At my doctor's appointment yesterday he was like "sometimes it's hard to hear the heartbeat this early... are you going to freak out if I can't find it?" And I was like, maybe... so then he promised me an ultrasound if he couldn't find it, and then he found it right away!! I was so excited! :) :) 

KayJay, Can't wait to find out what you're having! Will you find out in January?


----------



## Livvy

Oh and we announced on facebook today with this picture! As you can see I don't really have any bump yet.
 



Attached Files:







announcement.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DoodleDoo

Livvy that announcement is perfect! :) so cute! Very glad to hear that he found the heartbeat right away. What an amazing birthday present for you. Did you have a nice day? :)

I've had a few days of not feeling sick and thought that I was over it... Then this morning I woke up :dohh: I'm calling this day a write off and am just curled up on my sofa watching netflix, trying not to smell anything that might make me throw up :haha: how are you girls?


----------



## Livvy

Thank you! I had a really great day. Now I'm just trying to survive work till Christmas. :) 

Aww you poor thing. Hope you were able to take it easy and rest up!


----------



## DoodleDoo

Hey girls :) how are you all? Excited for Christmas tomorrow?

I found out that I won't be able to be scanned for the FIRST time until I'm 16 weeks pregnant for definite yesterday :( boo. But it's on OH's birthday so hopefully it'll be a nice experience for him, providing everything's okay with baby.

Other than that it's been pretty uneventful. Any updates from you guys?


----------



## Livvy

Christmas was great but sad about going back home tomorrow :( I hate living far from my family. 

That sucks about your scan! Two weeksish then? My next appointment is Jan 14. Has your nausea gotten any better Doodle?


----------



## DoodleDoo

So sorry I've been so quiet. I didn't see the chat pop up in my newsfeed!

I've finally had my scan. My due date is now 25th June. We have a healthy little baby kicking around in there. 

How are you girls? Have any of you felt your babies yet?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Livvy

Awww Doodle, he/she is sooo cute! Are you planning on finding out gender? 

I haven't felt any movement yet, but feel like I'm getting huge. :O I also bought a really cheap pre-owned doppler and have been listening to baby every few days :)


----------



## DoodleDoo

Hehe thanks Livvy :) I know most babies look the same on scan pics but I think s/he is cute too :haha: I can't wait to feel the first movements :D

We are staying team yellow I think. Although it's taking all of my will power. What about you? I just saw you post on IG and the caption mentioned a name... ;) do you know your baby's gender already?! 

Aww, I feel you with the whole weight thing. I am not in my old jeans really now. Has anyone commented on your bump yet?


----------



## Livvy

Well maybe it's just me but I think babies look different on ultrasounds! 

We're staying team yellow too :) That was just our last name and "fry" at the end, what we've been calling baby so far :D

No, no one's commented on the bump yet... except for when I post facebook pictures of it of course :haha: Have you announced on social media yet? Do you plan to?


----------



## DoodleDoo

:haha: I realised that about a second after I posted. That's really cute.

It's good that we are both team yellow, can keep each other's willpower strong :) have you thought of names at all? We were discussing them the other day, makes it so much more real!

I haven't announced on social media! I will announce the birth but my mother (lol) doesn't want me to announce it, she's ashamed :dohh: she's getting more excited now though.


----------



## Livvy

Thanks!

Yes we have... we like a lot of the same girl names but couldn't agree on A SINGLE BOY NAME for months. But now we've found ONE we both like, miraculously, so unless something changes, if it's a boy his name will be Slade. :) 

Aww, haha. But won't it be obvious in a bit if pics of you are put up? :)


----------



## Livvy

How's everyone doing?? Time is going so fast and yet so slowly all at the same time!


----------

